# Rocket sheep Torus



## Aliyah (9/6/16)

Anyone clone Rocket Sheep Torus ejuice yet???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (9/6/16)

Vapebabe26 said:


> Anyone clone Rocket Sheep Torus ejuice yet???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with @Lord Vetinari - He loves this juice and I think he's into DIY as well.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/6/16)

LOL... it was decided last week I should take a crack at it. Going to be a massive PITA... he uses proprietary extracts. Take a cue from Cloudsat and move out from there a lot to learn from the Cloudsat base. You can still taste the custard in Torus...

Concentrates ordered and arriving tomorrow wish me luck!


----------



## Aliyah (9/6/16)

Lol!! Let me know how it goes GOODLUCK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aliyah (9/6/16)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/6/16)

You will find the best DIY info on the Calling All DIY'ers thread. All the good mixologists give info like Method1 from Hardwicks, Mike from MMM, Vapington from NCV pops by with info on occasion. And local DIY guru Rogue Zombie is an encyclopedia all on his own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

